# Cricket



## martinald (Feb 17, 2017)

Does anybody know of any Cricket Clubs or Playing groups in Pampanga (Clark/Angeles) or Zambales (Subic Bay area)?


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

There's a Farcebook page www.facebook.com/cricketphl/

Someone there can probably answer your question.

Please drop back in update this thread if you find something out!


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

I think most players in Subic/Zambales area goes to BGC, Makati or Alabang. We sponsored a cricket and rugby team 6 years ago held in Alabang sports club (forgot what it was called). Check out Manila10s.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I ate a chocolate covered grasshopper once in private,does that count?


----------

